
What to Watch When Uber Goes Public - CitizenTekk
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/09/us/uber-ipo-public-drivers-strike.html
======
avgeek808
Blade Offers New York Airport Transfers for $195, Aiming at Uber Black

[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-05-08/fastest-w...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-05-08/fastest-
way-to-get-to-new-york-city-airports-a-195-helicopter)

